# I've Been Around



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been around the block, but not the globe.
Gone eastward from the U.S. to Singapore and back, never been on a boat in the Pacific. 
Did those trips on a Navy ship for 22 years.

I've been around sailnet for 6 months.
I've been around sailboats for 5 years. After retiring from the Navy (former USMC, former USAF) the Admiral and I hung around the blue ridge mountains where I grew up a couple years, then went sailing one day and found a hobby we both liked.
Bought a 1969 Grampian 26, sailed it all winter, gave it to a local youth sailing club the following spring and bought a 1986 Hunter 31. Did a couple bareboat BVI trips on catamarans, sold the Hunter and bought a brand new 2007 Gemini 105Mc Catamaran last May (2007).
We live and sail on the Magothy River, and mid to northern Chesapeake Bay near Annapolis Md.

Since I sail a Catamaran and most mono sailers think they are ugly, I have a ugly cat as a avatar, with my face photoshopped in by Giu (Alex).
For the rest, read the posts 

Chuck


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Thataboutsumsitupinanutshell.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

STFU N00b


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Jaysus, Mary, and Joseph, that's a CAT! I thought it was a rat or a possum or something that hung around the nuclear plant too long. Although I can't say that I've ever seen a truly beautiful catamaran (there aren't that many up here in the PNW), compared to that they are a 10. 
What do you say to raising the bar a bit on the beauty scale Chuckles? 

John


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

chucklesR said:


> I've been around the block, but not the globe.
> Gone eastward from the U.S. to Singapore and back, never been on a boat in the Pacific.
> Did those trips on a Navy ship for 22 years.
> 
> ...


Are you sure thats a cat? Alex told me it was you.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> Since I sail a Catamaran and most mono sailers think they are ugly, I have a ugly cat as a avatar, with my face photoshopped in by Giu (Alex).
> For the rest, read the posts
> 
> Chuck


So that's what your avatar is!...lol


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

"Round round get around, I get around
round round get around, I get around.
I get around."

Brian Wilson


----------

